# VW bus owners revisited!!



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

I was excited to find a thread in the archives, are you ladies still here? We own a 65 splitty that I love!


----------



## Doula Dani (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh my god!! I'm about to buy one and I'm so excited! I'm on the hunt for the right one and trying to save....


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/ this site has tons of info and might help you find the one you want! Gl!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving out to FYT.


----------



## Jecca (Feb 1, 2002)

we have a 69 thats no more road worthy and she's gonna be come the bets chicken coup ever.... i know sounds sacreligious but its better then rotting alone and we have an 84 vanagon. Love love love my vans!!


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

Oooh! A 65 Splitty?! I have a 70 Westy named Cassidy that the Earth is reclaiming. It hasn't been driven in years and is full of junk and covered in lichen. The sliding door falls off when you open it. I miss driving my bus, it's not really re-restorable anymore (I restored it in college), but I can't bear to part with it! The engine and transmission should still be good, and it has all the original interior camping gear. But I lost the key. I like the chicken coop idea!


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

You could prob. find someone willing to try restoring either one of your busses on the Samba! A lot can be done with a welder!!!

But I can't imagine happier chickens, either!


----------



## sunmamma (Jun 25, 2004)

thanks callmekelly! I just spent half an hour drooling over some TDI synchros on samba!! one day I will be a proud owner, one day.....


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sunmamma* 
thanks callmekelly! I just spent half an hour drooling over some TDI synchros on samba!! one day I will be a proud owner, one day.....









You can just call me Kelly, if you like














I hope that day comes soon for you.. it is fun watching people smile when they see you coming down the road.


----------



## sunmamma (Jun 25, 2004)

I thought of that right after I hit post reply!!! Thanks KELLY!!!!!


----------



## squeekybuddha (Feb 20, 2008)

Yay! I'm so glad I found this thread!

We have a 71 Bay and LOVE it! We bought it early this year and began restoring the interior. Luckily the man we bought it from had just completely restored the engine so it purrs like a kitten ... err well ... maybe a raspy kitten. haha

So far we've put in new interior door panels, removed some nasty purple window tinting, and added some flare to the back window via stickers.

Check it out!


----------



## Contrariety (Jul 16, 2007)

Someday when I am old and have lots of money... and downtime...


----------



## CallMeKelly (May 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *squeekybuddha* 
Yay! I'm so glad I found this thread!

We have a 71 Bay and LOVE it! We bought it early this year and began restoring the interior. Luckily the man we bought it from had just completely restored the engine so it purrs like a kitten ... err well ... maybe a raspy kitten. haha

So far we've put in new interior door panels, removed some nasty purple window tinting, and added some flare to the back window via stickers.

Check it out!

Gosh, yours looks so much nicer than mine! One day, one day! Here is my husbands blog on our repair journey http://karl.kenoyer.com/ It is a love hate blog and he is very vocal so don't click if strong language is offensive!


----------



## treehugz (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CallMeKelly* 
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/ this site has tons of info and might help you find the one you want! Gl!

My husband's on the samba a lot. We've got a '62 splitty crew cab: http://images.thesamba.com/vw/gallery/pix/409951.jpg. Currently we're bus-less, but I'm sure it won't be for long! My dh would love it if I became more of a bus person... I'm more of a vehicle-as-an-appliance person.


----------



## jaye88 (Oct 31, 2007)

I have an 86 Westy, which I love! West coast mamas, you should check out wetwesties.org if you like camping.


----------

